# Regenwassernutzung



## recycler (18. Feb. 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte in meine zukünftigen Teich Regenwasser über einem Zulauf nutzen. Mir wurde  jedoch davon abgeraten (Thema Algenwachstum). Ich will natürlich nicht direkt die Brühe ins Wasser leiten, sondern vorher dieses direkt über das __ Filtersystem (Mechanischer Vorfilter sowie Bodenfilter bepflanzt sind geplant) einlaufen lassen (ggf. noch einen Aktivkohlefilter vorschalten).

Vorteil: Regenwasser ist sehr weich (wir haben hier sehr hartes Wasser), kostet nix und ich kann dies als z.T. automatischen Wasserwechsel (mit Über-/Ablauf) gestalten.

Mit einem Wasserwechsel bringt man ja bekanntlich sehr viele Schadstoffe aus dem Wasser, was ja gerade bei großen Fischen oder hohem Besatz wichtig ist.

Was spricht gegen diese Lösung und wer nutzt von Euch Regenwasser im Fischteich?

Ciao

recycler


----------



## Koi-Uwe (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Regenwassernutzung*

Hallo,
mir persönlich wären zu viele Schadstoffe im Wasser, besonders im Sommer wenn es mal ein paar Tage nicht regnet, spülst du eine Menge Dreck vom Dach in den Teich.

Einige machen das und es klappt auch, ich würde es nicht machen.


----------



## Dodi (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Regenwassernutzung*

Hallo - ein Vorname wäre nett! 

Kommt letztenendes auch ein wenig darauf an, wo man wohnt. In einer Großstadt wäre dies nicht zu empfehlen - auch wohl eher nicht in einer Siedlung, wo viele mit Öl heizen. Wie ich sehe, wohnst Du in Andechs, da mag die Schadstoffbelastung nicht so hoch sein.
Ich würde auf jeden Fall zunächst einmal den ersten Dreck weglaufen lassen, bevor ich das weitere Regenwasser für den Teich nutzen würde.

Evtl. mal Regenwasser, welches direkt vom Dach kommt, auf seine Schadstoffe überprüfen lassen, bevor Du Dich dazu entschliesst, es für den Teich zu nutzen?


----------



## karsten. (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Regenwassernutzung*

hallo


ich habe in meinem "Teichleben"
immer Regenwasser verwendet und meine Bepflanzung hat es mir gedankt (glaub ich)
  



Trinkwasser gab´s nur bei längeren Trockenperioden
und eigentlich gab´s dann auch mal Problem(chen)  

wenn Du ganz auf Nummer sicher gehen willst , filters Du und lässt das Wasser abstehen...
ein Überströmung von Austernschalen ginge dann schon in Richtung Perfektionismus 


mMn. kommen die Warnungen vor Regenwasser nur aus der "Wasser-werke-ecke" 


wenn Dein Dach ohne Kupfer ist und Du nicht neben einer Müllverbrennungsanlage wohnst !

mfG

www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?t=17977/?q=regenwasser


----------



## Olli.P (18. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Regenwassernutzung*

Hi,

ich mach das zwischendurch so wie Dodi es beschrieben hat:

Den ersten rotz in den Garten und dann nach ca. 1/2 Stunde lass ich das Wasser in den Teich, wobei ich zusätzlich trotzdem noch zwei, drei, Damenstrümpfe über das Fallrohr gestülpt habe....:smoki

Hab bislang nix nachteiliges feststellen können.


----------



## recycler (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Regenwassernutzung*

Danke für die ersten Tipps.

Das Haus steht allein auf dem Land. Kupfer haben wir auch nicht auf dem Dach.

Hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit Regeneinlauf über Filtersysteme (wie von mir geplant gemacht?

Viele Grüße

recycler (alias Michael)


----------



## Christine (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Regenwassernutzung*

Hallo Michael,

na denn erstmal :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Nun zum Thema: Wir haben am Fallrohr einen sog. Regensammler, der den ersten Regen (und das ist oft der mit Pollen und Staub verunreinigte, weil er das Dach erstmal "wäscht") in die Kanalisation gehen läßt und erst, wenn der Regen stärker wird, das Wasser in den Sammelbehälter leitet. 

Dadurch ist das Wasser, was die groben Schmutzpartikel angeht, schon mal wesentlich sauberer geworden. Gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern in der einfachen Ausführung so ca. ab 25,- EUR in jedem Baumarkt.


----------



## recycler (19. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Regenwassernutzung*

Hallo Christine,

danke für die nette Begrüßung. So einen 'Regendieb' hab ich auch, um meinen 1000 l IBC-Container für die Gartenbewässerung zu füllen. Vorteil ist da auch, wenn der Container voll ist, geht alles in der Überlauf.

Ciao

Michael


----------

